# Table saw dust control



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

My table saw, an older basic Skil 3400, has no dust control features built in. This table is completely open under the saw. Over time, it has become clear that pretty much all of the dust it generates is carried by the blade under the table. So I have started making a dust catcher.

It is made out of materials I found in the garage: a piece of 12mm ply, some paint stirrers (of course!) ripped to 12mm, an old piece of canvas left over from a long abandoned project, and some pipe from my stalled thein dust collector project.

Pic 1: mock up from the front
Pic 2: from the back
Pic 3: the back piece with the canvas attached and hole for shop vac
Pic 4: the piping
Pic 5: connected
Pic 6: from the inside

With luck, this will pretty much eliminate the dust problem from my table saw.


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Thanx's for that. Been debating if I should do it to my GMC TS. You have convinced me. Added to the ever growing todo board. Interested why you used canvas in the design.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Fine WoodWorking had an article on dust control for the Table Saw a couple of years ago. I have the magazine at home but I think it was issue #205.

It's really worth taking a look at the article as there is more to dust control than simply channelling the nasties to a bag in the corner.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

James, I used canvas because that is what was in the garage.

Hilton, thanks for the link. Did you do the project, or have you done something for dust control on your saw? I'd be very interested to see what other people have done.


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi *Chris* - will be anxious to see how well your solution works on the TS - good luck!

Earlier this year, I purchased a new TS (Steel City hybrid below) - has an enclosed cabinet w/ a 4" hose in the bottom center which is connected to my 1.5 hp dust collector; does a good job, but there is still an issue of above the table dust production, especially if using a ZCI, as I do - I'm trying to address that now.

Will be interested in others' responses on this issue - my bencktop Makita planer & chop saw are other machines that present dust collection issues! Dave


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Dave. ZCI ... zero clearance insert? Mine does not have one of those.

Re the chop saw, I read somewhere that a cabinet with a hood and an enclosed section below addresses that well. IIRC, I think it was bobj3 who said that.


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> Thanks Dave. ZCI ... zero clearance insert? Mine does not have one of those.


Yep - _Zero Clearance Insert_ - I make my own - although I've not really tested the insert that came w/ the saw (the usual more open one to permit blade tilt), I suspect more dust will be sucked down w/ the larger opening, but then one loses the advantages of a ZCI - a trade off, I guess? Dave


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice job Chris. I made a similar one for my Dad's old contractor's saw a while back and it did a pretty good job. Mine was just flat bottomed.. I think yours going into a V would do a better job. I never made a ZC insert for it, but I don't think it makes much difference with, or without, a ZC insert as far as dust collection goes. A lot of the sawdust collects in the gullet of the blade and is swept underneath as the blade revolves. 

I now have a Rigid(R4511) hybrid saw with an enclosed cabinet, similar to Dave's, and have made a ZC for it. With the stock insert, or the ZC that I made, it doesn't seem to make a lot of difference in the sawdust in the air.

I've seen several different designs for over-the-table dust collection, but never tried any. A simple hood suspended over the blade seems to be the most common theme. I just resigned myself to the fact that it is impossible to catch ALL the sawdust and just wear a good dust mask.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks brian.

confession time ... my original plan was just to have a hole that the hose connected to directly. but i used the wrong hole saw (too big) for it. that is why it has all that seemingly unnecessary piping. 

sigh


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Chris, I have a neighbor who is retired, but still does some furniture refinishing. He has a small table saw mounted on a stand as you have pictured. He cut 4- tapering boards that form a "funnel" and collects most of his sawdust quite nicely with that. The bottom of his funnel is open - about 3 inches square - so his sawdust just falls into a five gallon bucket below. Simple, yet effective. If you were to adopt this method, you could use 1/4" thick MDF - the slick sides will transfer dust easier than a canvas surface. If I were to make one of those, at least one side would be plexiglas; or something transparent. Good luck!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I ended up with the hookup in front because that is where the blade throws most of the dust

It is definately better than before, but I'm not 100% satisfied with it. Version 2 will use smoother material and be more funnel shaped. I might even use something like a piece of thick clear plastic sheet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Good job Chris

I used a plastic flower pot  the Craftsman saws come with a plastic shoot (3.50 item) that a cloth bag that would hook on to not the best in my mind and real pain to empty out so I said how about plastic part to put in a vac.hose into..works great for me..

Sucks out to 98% of the saw dust off the blade
===


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

a flower pot! love it!

i am now thinking the next one might be even simpler with a thick trash bag (6 mil) and some paint stirrers to attach to the frame, with a round piece of ply in the middle with a hole in it. the hole could be attached to a vac, or sit in a 5 gallon bucket.


----------

